# Est-ce seulement moi ou?



## caine737 (10 Mar 2005)

moi oui ca me dérange. j'aime pas ca, surtout apres avoir parler avec quelque-uns qui me disait: l'armée c de la m**** et ca sert a rien


----------



## quebecrunner (10 Mar 2005)

çca me dérange extremmement. Pour moi, porter des parties d'un uniforme pour le look s'est se moquer de ceux qui les porte pour le travail. 

Ca me pue au bez  :rage:

Comme si la seule chose qui a d'intéressant dans l'armée c'est une paire de pantalon!  :skull: :skull: :skull: :skull: :rage: :rage: :rage: :rage: :rage: :rage: :rage: :rage:


----------



## JeMeSouviens (10 Mar 2005)

Moi j'haÃƒÂ¯ ça. Si tu veux porter un uniforme militaire, ben rentre dans l'armée!


----------



## 1R22eR (10 Mar 2005)

Ceux qui disent que nous servons a rien c est un manque de respect pour ce qu'on fait mais on ne pourra jamais empecher ce que les autres pense, c est justement ceux qui pense ca c est qu ils ne conaissent rien a notre métier un jour le monde va se réveiller, des fois y en a qui sont egoiste parce que pour eux nous leur avons servi a rien et quand ca leur de quelque c est la qu'ont sert a de quoi! Je me suis fait dire ca aussi par quelqu un qu on servait a rien ca m a fait totallement chier et voir le monde porter notre uniforme ca me fait chier juste si c est du CADPAT parce que on a de la misere a se faire changer une pair de culotte a cause qu ils en manquent lol


----------



## NiTz (14 Mar 2005)

Vandooze,est-ce que c'est si pire que ca de se faire échanger des vêtements? lol.. moi ca m'enrage tellement de voir des branleux porter du kit militaire j'aurais le gout de leur arracher de sur le corps immédiatement (surtout les filles lol) Sérieusement, les culottes cargo c'est correct lÃƒÂ , mais disons que si j'vois quelqu'un en CADPAT j'vais me poser des questions... Sous aucune considération les civils ne devraient porter de CADPAT, ca devrait être illégal !! lol.. j'exagère mais ca m'enrage que les militaires se fassent identifier ÃƒÂ  des civils débraillés qui se sont habillés au surplus de l'armée, d'ailleurs, parlant de ca, comment ca se fait qu'il y a un "surplus" alors que les soldats n'ont pas assez de vêtements? Éclairez moi quelqu'un!


Cheers!  :warstory:


----------



## caine737 (14 Mar 2005)

je suis content de voir que je ne suis pas le seul dans le meme bateau


----------



## soldiers301 (16 Mar 2005)

Le CADPAT qui se trouve dans les surplus est tout délavé ... le seule qui soit en état neuf est les version de Frontenac. Aucun uniforme CADPAT neuf ne se retrouve dans les surplus darmée, il n`y a pas de  «surplus ».


----------



## NiTz (16 Mar 2005)

ah ok.. je pensais qu'il y avait des uniformes CADPAT flambant neufs dans les surplus, j'aurais trouvé ca vraiment cave de leur part. Il devrait y avoir une loi contre ca!!


----------



## soldiers301 (17 Mar 2005)

Si il y a du CADPAT flambant neuf dans les surplus cela signifie qu`il a été volé et`devrait être signaler au MP.

Quelle genre de loi parle tu ?


----------



## Schifty (17 Mar 2005)

Moi je suis contre que les civil porte notre uniforme comme si cetait de la guenille. Tout simplement ca devrait etre inderdit, par exemple voyez vous un gars avec une chemise de flic ou une paire de pantalon de pompier lolll vraiment pas. Surtout donner des uniforme Cadpat a des cadets, jai ete asser humilier de voir sur un camp de cadet cette ete quil avait tous le cadpat et moi qui etait dans larmer depuis 1 an et demi etait avec encore le vieux vert olive


----------



## NiTz (18 Mar 2005)

soldiers301 said:
			
		

> Si il y a du CADPAT flambant neuf dans les surplus cela signifie qu`il a été volé et`devrait être signaler au MP.
> 
> Quelle genre de loi parle tu ?



Ok c'est ca que je voulais savoir, j'me disais ben aussi qu'ils donnaient pas de CADPAT neuf au surplus.. c'est pour ca que je parlais de loi, héhéhé ... mais ya quand meme du CADPAT ÃƒÂ  vendre sur eBay mais c'est une autre histoire 


cheers!


----------



## soldiers301 (18 Mar 2005)

> Moi je suis contre que les civil porte notre uniforme comme si cetait de la guenille. Tout simplement ca devrait etre inderdit, par exemple voyez vous un gars avec une chemise de flic ou une paire de pantalon de pompier lolll vraiment pas. Surtout donner des uniforme Cadpat a des cadets, jai ete asser humilier de voir sur un camp de cadet cette ete quil avait tous le cadpat et moi qui etait dans larmer depuis 1 an et demi etait avec encore le vieux vert olive



Sur quelle camp ? Est ce que c`était du CADPAT Frontenac ou la version adopté par le MDN ?

Aucun cadet n`est autorisé a porté le CADPAT, donc tu peu être sur qu`il ne portait pas le même que n`importe quel membre des FC.


----------



## Schifty (18 Mar 2005)

Je parlais du cadpat adapter mdn, cetait a borden un camp de tir jcroit des cadet de terre.


----------



## LAI Master Corpora (18 Mar 2005)

Heumm, je suis dans les cadets, et j'ai connu plusieurs persone qui on reussi ÃƒÂ  se procurer le CADPAT , via internet, mais  je leurs ai dit trouver que cétait chien, parce que je sais que ceux qui porte cet uniforme l'on forcement meriter d'une facon ou dune autre.  Et mais malheureusement c'est nepas tout les officier des corps de cadet l'interdise.


----------



## Schifty (18 Mar 2005)

Ca devrait tout simplement etre interdit dans les corp de cadet par ce que ce nest pas leur uniforme. Il sont pas militaire quil reste avec leur uniforme et si il veulent un combat, il ont juste a prendre le vieux olive.


----------



## NiTz (19 Mar 2005)

Je suis pas militaire (pas encore, du moins ) mais je suis ben d'accord.. faut mériter le CADPAT!!


----------



## JeMeSouviens (19 Mar 2005)

http://search.ebay.ca/cadpat_W0QQfromZR40QQsojsZ1

IL y a beaucoup de Cadpat qui se vend sur Ebay mais la plupart du temps ce n'est pas celui des forces. Même le funnyhat si on le regarde comme il faut c'est pas celui des forces. Je me demande où ils trouvent des chosent comme ça.


----------



## NiTz (19 Mar 2005)

Il doit y avoir des compagnies "jobber" qui en font du similaire mais qui n'est pas approuvé par les FC.. d'après moi en tout cas!

De toute facon, j'vois pas l'intéret ca reste toujours une idée stupide d'être un wannabe militaire habillé en CADPAT quand t'es civil.. c'est vraiment nul ÃƒÂ  chier


----------



## soldiers301 (19 Mar 2005)

Les vendeur sur eBay dise si il s`agit de vrai CADPAT ou pas. Dans les cas des bonnie-hat, j`en ai déja vu des vrai avec les numéro NSN. Même chose pour des veste tactique, uniforme etc. J`ai même déjÃƒÂ  vu un prototype de botte CADPAT se vendre sur eBay. 

Tout les équipement dit  «réel » par les vendeur le sont généralement. Vous n`aver qu`a regarder les images et vérifier si la pièce d`équipement possède le NSN sur l`étiquette. 

Même si nous le voulons pas, le CADPAT est assez facile a obtenir si vous êtes prêt a payer le prix.


----------



## frichtie (20 Mar 2005)

Je suis même plus militaire pis je trouve ça déplacé de voir des civils se promener avec des pièces d'uniformes. Même si il m'arrive d'en porter moi-même. Mais n'oublions pas que ces vêtements sont fabriqués par des civils. Le design aussi est fait par des civils...   Et c'est la même chose pour tous vos véhicules.
                                                                              Nous avons chez-nous une jeep et une moto militaire. Authentiques et restaurées. Quand j'utilise un de ces véhicules, la première chose que je fais, c'est de m'assurer que je ne porte pas de Kaki sur moi. Je veux surtout pas avoir l'air de jouer a GI Joe dans le jeep. Mais j'en vois qui se prenne vraiment pour des Rambos.
 Je leur dit qu'ils ne devraient pas se déguiser en grenouilles quand ils sortent leurs véhicules, mais j'ai l'impression qu'ils réalisent un phantasme: Ils ont probablement été refusés dans un centre de recrutement ÃƒÂ  une époque...
                              Ceux qui en plus portent des insignes, je ris d'eux au point de les rendre mal a l'aise. Je leur dit que si moi il m'arrive de porter certaines insignes, j'ai au moins le mérite de les avoir mérité.     Je ris aussi des gars qui ont des chandails Harley-Davidson mais qui n'ont pas de bike...
                                    J'aimes juste pas les imitations et les "wannabe".
         Eric            -Ex 12 RBC-   Regul.


----------



## Schifty (20 Mar 2005)

Ouais je suis daccord avec toi, ya aussi les cadet qui porte le gilet de airborne qui me choque un peu, oui il ont fait le cour de airborne dans un camp, mais c rien de comparable a ce qui font les vrai airborne. Il devrait pas porte le gilet bourgogne des Airborne, ils peuvent sen faire un a eux seul, ca ferait moin chier nos gars :blotto:


----------



## soldiers301 (20 Mar 2005)

Les cadet ont toujours fait sa a ce que je sache,avec le CADPAT comme tout autre chose, cest comme un enfant qui regarde son pere avec admiration  .


----------



## Schifty (20 Mar 2005)

lolll ouais javoue


----------



## Duke (20 Mar 2005)

C'est pas seulement les cadets qui désirent porter CADPAT. Beaucoup de civils désirent porter CADPAT aussi. S'ils ne sont pas sales et irrespectueux (puanteux!) ils devrait être ok.

Duc


----------



## frichtie (20 Mar 2005)

Ahhhhh le Cadets. J'en ai été un moi-même.  Ben oui j'avais hâte d'être soldat.
 Pis quand j'avais l'occasion de porter un combat je me faisait pas prier.

 En fait les cadets ne me dérange pas vraiment. Ce sont des petits jeunes et ils ne sont pas crédibles. Ceux qui me faisait vraiment SUER quand j'étais dans la régulière, ce sont les "officiers" de Cadets.
 Eux-autres se prennent souvent pour de vrais militaires. La plupart n'ont jamais tenu un fusil dans leurs main. Mais ils sont toujours lÃƒÂ  pour se faire donner des médailles et porter un uniforme qu'ils ne devraient pas connaitre. Exemple: Un "officier"des Cadets reçois une CD après 12 ans de "service" avec les Cadets. 
 Heille! Les nerfs...  Demandes-toi donc c'est quoi 12 ans avec les Cadets comparé avec 12 ans dans les armes de combats!!!  D'accord pour une médaille. Mais pas la même que les vrais soldats!  Pis sur leurs uniformes ils devraient avoir un gros CADETS dans le dos.  J'en ai même vu avec un dog-tag. (En civil). 
                                      Je suis en train de me fâcher. Content d'avoir pu m'exprimer...
       Salut, Eric


----------



## 1R22eR (20 Mar 2005)

ca par exemple je l'avoue, ce qui a de plus insultant c'est bien les officier cadet, j en ai deja vu un demander a un caporal de la saluer, j ai jamais vu un officier cadet se faire remettre a sa place comme ca....


----------



## Duke (20 Mar 2005)

Peut-être les padres ne devraient pas recevoir un CD pendant 12 années de service ? Ils ne se tiennent pas fusille. Médecins aussi. Si vous portez l'uniforme vous méritez le CD.

Duke


----------



## Schifty (20 Mar 2005)

heu oubli pas que officer cadet c pas 12 ans complet lolll ceset juste 1-2 journer par sem lolll quil travaille


----------



## Duke (20 Mar 2005)

Les mêmes que toutes membres P Res.....

Duke  ;D


----------



## Schifty (20 Mar 2005)

hummm ca prend 3 fds jpense pour etre adjudant ds la f res  :, ti te joke de meme


----------



## Duke (20 Mar 2005)

C'est la vie dans les FC!

 >

Duke


----------



## frichtie (20 Mar 2005)

Dans le cas des "officiers" cadets, c'est pas un uniforme, c'est un peu un déguisement.   Ça veut pas dire qu'ils font pas une bonne job. Mais c'est juste pas une job de vrai militaire.
  En fait, j'insiste pour dire qu'ils font vraiment une bonne job. Mais ça se passe la fin de semaine dans la plupart des cas. Et ils méritent bien notre reconnaissance pour leur devouement envers les jeunes. Mais ils devraient avoir une médaille spécifique. et des uniformes qui les distinguent mieux. C'est comme si j'avais la permission de porter des ailes de pilote, parce que je sais utiliser un cerf-volant...

                         Qu'ils ne se vexent pas en lisant ces lignes. Mais quand on met en perspective leur contribution en tant que "militaires", ça peut être frustrant pour un vrai kaki d'être obligé de leurs faire des saluts.  Ce sont en fait des civils qui profitent des infractures des Forces. Et c'est correct.  Et je salut leur beau travail. Mais vous n'êtes pas de vrais soldats.  

                         Eric


----------



## soldiers301 (20 Mar 2005)

Totalement en accord avec toi Eric !!


----------



## 1R22eR (20 Mar 2005)

100% d'accord


----------



## MdB (21 Mar 2005)

Errr, oubliez ça, me suis vraiment trompé....


----------



## NiTz (21 Mar 2005)

Parfaitement d'accord.. rien ÃƒÂ  ajouter !


----------



## Duke (21 Mar 2005)

Si. Si Si.

La vérité est que nous des 'pilotes de cerf-volant' sommes publiés et portons ce que nous sommes donnés. 

Nous mettons notre temps dedans et obtenons notre CD. 

Jusqu'ÃƒÂ  ce qu'un de vous aille bien au Premier Ministre ou ÃƒÂ  la Reine, cela ne changera pas. 

Personnellement, je ne m'inquiète pas si n'importe qui me salue jamais. Vous êtes irrespectueux ÃƒÂ  la commission, pas moi. 

Ayez un beau jour !


----------



## frichtie (21 Mar 2005)

Ma comparaison n'était pas bonne. Il y a des Cadets qui sont pilotes et ils méritent bien de porter leurs ailes.
                                                 Donc, disons plutôt que c'est comme si un brigadier scolaire, avait un uniforme de la SQ.

                         On parlait de quoi déjÃƒÂ ?  Ah oui: Les civils qui portent des pièces d'uniforme.

     Eric


----------



## Duke (21 Mar 2005)

Désolé,

Je répondais aux remarques négatives au sujet des officiers de cadet, F res etc. 

J'également n'aime pas des civils (Hippies etc) portant CADPAT mais s'ils l'achètent légalement, nous ne pouvons pas les arrêter.

PS: Une manière amusante de regarder l'acronyme CIC (Cadre des instructeurs de cadets) est "Civilians in Cadpat".

Duke


----------



## frichtie (21 Mar 2005)

That's the spirit!!
                             Eric


----------



## Jose911 (21 Mar 2005)

Pour ma part, je ne suis pas encore dans les forces ... (J'attend encore ma date de départ pour mon BMQ) mais je suis un ancien policier, et je sais que de voir des gens porter des t-shirt avec la mention police ou de voir des menottes ou n importe quel partie d équipement et je sais que ca m aggace beaucoup. Surtout quand on pense qu'il y a une loi qui prévoit 2 and d emprisonnement pour la personnification d un agent de la paix... mais ca c est une autre histoire.

Pour le port de l'uniforme militaire par des civil je peu comprendre votre opinion. Je dois vous avouez que moi meme (un civil) je porte ÃƒÂ  l'occasion un uniforme de combat des FC parcontre je le porte ÃƒÂ  l'occasion de sortie de survie en campagne avec un escadron des cadets de l'air de ma région. Je suis un instructeur civil. J'ai vraiment hate de pouvoir porter l'uniforme des FC avec la fièrté que ca importe.

Et pour faire suite au commentaire que certain civil trouve que les FC sont innutile ne vous en faites pas ... je comprend la déception que vous ressentez, c'est le même principe avec les forces policiere, la plus part des civil voient les forces armée ou policiere comme quelque chose d innutile ou au mieux ils nous voient comme un mal nécessaire... Mais lorsqu'ils ont besoin de nos services ils nous remercient gros comme le bras ! Je crois que la meilleurs chose ÃƒÂ  faire est de faire notre travail de notre mieu et de toujours le faire de facon professionnel et de nous féléciter entre nous ... 

De toute facon qui est mieu placer qu'un militaire pour reconnaitre le bon travail d'un autre militaire? 
Ouin j'en avait gros sur le coeur ÃƒÂ  soir ?! lol
bonne soirée ÃƒÂ  tous !


----------



## frichtie (21 Mar 2005)

salut l'ancien policier. J'ai une question "hors-propos" pour toi.  J'ai récemment acheté une moto militaire. Elle était utilisée par les MP de Valcartier. 
               Elle a passé l'inspection du ministère des transport et tout est ok.  Sur les côtés, les mots "POLICE MILITAIRE" ont été enlevés. Par contre, c'est encore écrit MP en avant et en arrière. J'ai l'intention de laisser ça lÃƒÂ  parce que ça fait partie de ses marquages originaux et le gars qui a fait l'inspection dit que c'est pas un problème.
  Seul le mot POLICE  AMBULANCE CORONER POMPIER etc... sont interdits.
              Qu'en pense-tu??
                                             Eric


----------



## caine737 (21 Mar 2005)

le trhead dérape en titi..on aprlait des civil qui prote du linge militaire et la on parle de moto...lol


----------



## Jose911 (22 Mar 2005)

Eric
Comme le gars te l a dit je ne croirait pas que tu ais de probleme avec ca... en plus que la plus part du monde ne comprendrons meme pas ce que ca veut dire MP.
Les seules probleme que tu pourrais avoir c'est si tu te sert du mot police (ou de ta moto) pour te faire passer pour un policier.... comme je le disait dans mon autre mot, ÃƒÂ  ce moment la tu personnifie un agent de la paix et c est la que ca devient un probleme... c est une infraction au code criminel canadien et si je me souvient bien ca donne une peine maximal de 2 ans d'emprisonnement.
Mais comme je te le dit ne t en fais pas avec seulement les lettre MP, de toute facon il y a plein de monde qui se promennent avec des T-Shirt POLICE pis ils ne leurs arrivent rien...

J'espere avoir répondu ÃƒÂ  ta question


----------



## frichtie (22 Mar 2005)

Merci de ton opinion.
                               C'est vrai que le sujet dérape mais si peu...  Après tout on parle d'une moto civile qui a fait carrière avec les forces mais qui porte encore son kaki.  C'est la version mécanique des civils qui utilisent du kaki. C'est rien, vous devriez voir le jeep de mon épouse!

                               Je vous laisse conclure ça comme des grands.
              Eric


----------



## caine737 (22 Mar 2005)

des photos svp...de ta femme aussi...lol


----------



## frichtie (22 Mar 2005)

Le jeep est déjÃƒÂ  sur ce site. Dans véhicules militaires étrangers:Willys MB 1942.
                                                            Pour voir mon épouse, fais une recherche dans "willysbabes.com". ;D Mais lÃƒÂ , on est vraiment plus dans le sujet!
                          Je me retire. A la prochaine.
                                                                                         Eric


----------



## caine737 (23 Mar 2005)

lol , sérieux pour ce qui est des véhicules militaires ca me dérange moin car ca rentre pour moi l'histoire et la restoration. Et vu que la plupart des gens que j'ai vu se promener avec des anciens véhicules militaires aiment l'histoire et le font sur une pensée de préserver l'histoire je trouve ca meme bien.

Je sais qu'ils en as qui achètent ca pour se promener dans le bois mais bon on les voient pas alors c'est correct pour moi.


----------



## NiTz (23 Mar 2005)

Cpl Elric Frenchie : parfaitement d'accord! D'autant plus que c'est vraiment chic des véhicules militaires. Si c'était pas de l'éxagérations je peindrais ma voiture vert mat.. hahaha non sérieusement, c'est vrai que c'est assez joli quand un vieux willys des années 40 est restitué.. j'adore!


Cheers!


----------



## danielbouchard (7 Apr 2005)

comme on dit, il devrais etre obliger de faire st-jean si il porte l'uniforme hihihi.

Moi je suis catégorique, c'est tres irespectueux pour le metier, dans la vie il y a plusieurs metier d'honeur ,mais celui de militaire c'est le top alors. On voit tu des cave se promener en policier ou en pompier???


----------



## Arts (7 Apr 2005)

J'suis contre sa porté le cadpat en civil 
D'un autre côté , on peut etre fier   forcément , On est leur idole  mdr !! c'est comme un enfant qui s'habille en superman pour imité son idole  Haha
Mais sérieusement je trouve sa con , 
moi perso j'me suis acheté une pair de pants camo digital canadien avant d'etre enroler par l'armé  , mais juste pour mes matchs de paintballs  je veux quand meme pas me faire voir !!


----------



## submachinegunner (18 Apr 2005)

moi jpeut vous dire ke jhait sa de voir un civil se pavaner avec un uniforme militaire....surtout un crisse de skinhead qui porte un combat tout dechiré avec des patch  pis des stud un peu partout en train de soit faire du squeedjee soit envoyer chier les policiers ki passent...a chaque fois sa me fait mal au coeur meme si ses un de nos bons vieux combats kaki


----------



## NiTz (18 Apr 2005)

ouais disons que le Olive Drab est pas terrible mais.. ca me choque pis je suis meme pas militaire imaginez (si Dieu le veut) quand je vais en être un.. ouch. Ca va vraiment me faire chier

L'autre jour y'avait une parade de mode ÃƒÂ  l'école de ma soeur et (demandez moi pas pkoi) y'avait un gars avec un jacket OD avec un grade de caporal.. grrrrr... c'était vraiment con il avait des jeans en plus. J'ai trouvé ca de mauvais gout mais bon... liberté d'expression qu'ils disent mais ca m'a fait ch*** quand meme


Cheers!


----------



## MokUrsal (20 Apr 2005)

Tout dépend de la situation. Par exemple, j'ai vue des gens portants des pantalons "Imitations" (on va assumé que ce sont des imitations pour l'instant). Ãƒ  ce niveau lÃƒÂ , ça passe dans l'beurre. Ça ne me dérange pas une miette. 

Mais il y a malheureusement des caricatures, des gens qui se voient comme des Pathfinders ou j'sais pas quoi hehe... Lorsque je travaillais chez Ubi il y a 2 ans, je me rappel qu'il y en avait 2 qui s'habillait régulièrement de même. Vestes, pantalons, chandails vert kaki, même des chandails bourgognes AIRBORN... et afin de bien terminé ça en beauté, une tuque noir roulé sur le bout d'la tête (surtout pratique l'été). 

Je serais prêt ÃƒÂ  m'attendre ce genre d'exhibition venant de la part d'un enfant qui ÃƒÂ  été impressionné par John Matrix (ref: Commando), mais pas d'adultes de 25-26-27 ans...

Pour le reste, bah, c'est comme nimporte quoi. C'est un look qui reflète une authorité ou une appartenance qu'ils recherchent... et si ce petit quelque chose peut leur apporter un peu de confort personnel... je m'en sentirai pas moin bien puisque je sais que moi je ne l'ai pas acheté dans un surplus sur Saint-Laurent.


----------



## Marchand De Boeufs (18 Jun 2005)

Bah le combat, sauf peut-être le cadpat, porté par des jeunes cadets et/ou instructeur civil lors de leurs exercices, c'est bien correct... dans le fond, lors de leurs exercices ils essaient (je dis bien essayer, en tout cas j'espère) d'imiter un peu les exercices des FC, alors ils peuvent les imiter comme du monde... pour ce qui est des officiers cadets, je ne me prononcerai pas, il est vrai qu'ils sont assermentés et tout, mais en tout cas...

Pour les vrais civils, c'est vrai que ça peut être un peu choquant, mais que voulez-vous... moi je passe l'éponge pour des jeunes... sauf quand c'est trop.. j'en ai vu un dans ma p'tite ville avec les bottes, les pantalons et le parka 4-saisons détaché pour montré un gilet de métal... le pire c'est qu'il portait bien ses pantalons dans les bottes et la fourche des culottes n'étaient pas aux genoux, mais c'était trop... une paire de pantalon ok... un manteau ok... mais pas tout le kit en même temps.... mais pour les vieux ça ne passe pas dans ma tête, premièrement, évoluez de votre trip de jeunesse d'être "rebel" et finalement un peu de respect... pour les jeunes qui font ça en attendant d'être dans les FC, j'espère qu'ils ne croient pas que les FC, c'est un look... arf...


----------



## MolsonEx (19 Jun 2005)

skyé con c que nous autres dans les forces ont peut pas le mettre dans le civil et eu pourquoi y pourrais plus c vraiment con. Hier je suis allé au surplus a Arvida yavais un zwin ac d culotte de CADPAT pi un polar bleu marin  :threat:


----------



## 1R22eR (19 Jun 2005)

il est pas dans l armée il a pas a etre régie par l armée ya pas signé... de toute facon je me vois pas me promener en combat pis un gilet de metallica pis avoir l air d un jeune mongole héhé... Si y aime ca avoir l air cave c est leur trouble moi je m en fou qu il le porte et il me rende pas jaloux du tout lol


----------



## Godbout (20 Jun 2005)

Personnellement je n'aime pas tellement ça! Je suis cadet et lorsque l'on va en survit j'ai un certain dédain(pas sur de l'ortographe!) de voir certains cadets voir se penser vraiment cool seulement parce qu'il porte le CADPAT.  Une chose qui me chicote c'est quand ils vont s'acheter un beret de l'aviation au surplus et mettent dessus leur pin des cadets de l'aviation! Je veux bien qu'il soit dans les cadet de l'aviation mais pour moi cela reste un article stritement réservé aux millitaires!

Par contre, il y a une situaiton ou je suis d'accord avec cela, c'est lors de reconstitutions historiques règlementées, par contre les uniformes doivent être parfait! Bon marquages et le gars qui le porte doit ressemblé un peu! Un jour j'ai vu un reconstitueur allemand de la Leibstandarte avec les cheveux long et quelques livres en trop! 


Pour l'instant je ne penses pas ÃƒÂ  d'autre chose... je suis désolé si mon post n'est pas clair!


----------



## Black Watch (24 Jun 2005)

Cpl Elric Frenchie said:
			
		

> moi oui ca me dérange. j'aime pas ca, surtout apres avoir parler avec quelque-uns qui me disait: l'armée c de la m**** et ca sert a rien


C vrai. J'avais jasé ÃƒÂ  un hippie de mon cégep, qui portait une veste de garnison avec les insignes régimentaires de mon régiment et il m'a dit:

criss d'anglais``a marde et leur armée ridicule caliss. C des vrais cons"


----------



## Black Watch (24 Jun 2005)

Cpl Elric Frenchie said:
			
		

> lol , sérieux pour ce qui est des véhicules militaires ca me dérange moin car ca rentre pour moi l'histoire et la restoration. Et vu que la plupart des gens que j'ai vu se promener avec des anciens véhicules militaires aiment l'histoire et le font sur une pensée de préserver l'histoire je trouve ca meme bien.
> 
> Je sais qu'ils en as qui achètent ca pour se promener dans le bois mais bon on les voient pas alors c'est correct pour moi.


je me suis acheté un vieux iltis et j'assaie de me trouver un vieux camion léger...


----------



## Dandan (21 Jul 2005)

J'ai fait ma demande dans les Forces je suis en attente d'une réponse, je ne suis pas militaire et je trouve ça immorale de porter un uniforme pour lequel on a pas suer et travailler pour la mériter.  Je respecte le travaille fait par les militaires aucuns civils ne devrais porter l'uniforme je suis d'accord avec schifty personne ne peu porter un habit de policier si cette personne ne l'est pas

Toujours a attendre  :boring:


----------



## JeMeSouviens (27 Jul 2005)

J'ai un frère qui joue beaucoup au paintball et je suis aller l'amener ÃƒÂ  une grosse game le mois passé. Il y avait plein de monde avec l'uniforme Cadpat au complet! J'ai même vu un obèse avec une barbe qui portait l'uniforme des forces au grand complet (tout croche bien sûr), c'était franchement dégueulasse.

Ce qui m'a fait peur par contre, c'est qu'il y en avait un ou deux qui portait l'uniforme correctement. Même les lacets étaient comme il faut. Ils sont tu dans les forces ou quoi? Est-ce qu'il y a des militaires qui mettent leur uniforme pour jouer au paintball et aller ÃƒÂ  la chasse? Ãƒ  l'Halloween tant qu'ÃƒÂ  faire? En tout cas, dans mon livre ÃƒÂ  moi, l'uniforme des forces c'est pas un jouet. C'est un uniforme de travail, ça représente quelque chose, c'est pas pour s'amuser.


----------



## AZA-02 (3 Aug 2005)

Cest tu correct de porter le vieux kaki pour jouer au paintball  Par yier tros tard pour moi.
Jais attacher mes botte comme il faut pis jais utiliser les pti elastic mais le veston, jais dechirer les manche pour me faire un tank top. Mais jais auter les drapeauz sur les epaule. Pis jais une webing pour mes pod 
Mais jamais je meterais le cadpad, ca devrais etre ilegal, cest comme une uniforme de police.


----------



## JeMeSouviens (3 Aug 2005)

Ça demeure toujours des opinions, il n'y a rien "d'interdit" au sens de la loi. Pour le paintball, je peux comprendre que le monde veulent porter du camo. Le vieux kaki je considère qu'il ne fait plus parti de l'uniforme des forces, et dans un contexte de paint ball j'peux comprendre que quelqu'un le porte. Mon frère avait lui-même des pantalons camos achetés dans un surplus. Mais pour ce qui est du cadpat, l'uniforme officiel des forces, ça je comprends pas. Ça devrait effectivement être illégal, comme pour ce qui ÃƒÂ  trait ÃƒÂ  la police.


----------



## JayisBack (21 Jul 2006)

Non mais vous etes borné ? Je respect p-t votre métié ! Mais la vous exageré ! On vous respect pas ?
Vive notre pays libre :

Certains lutilise pour des choses utiles..Que ca vous en déplaises ou non, la majorité du monde sen balance ! Merci bonsoir ;D >


----------



## Black Watch (21 Jul 2006)

JayisBack said:
			
		

> Non mais vous etes borné ? Je respect p-t votre métié ! Mais la vous exageré ! On vous respect pas ?
> Vive notre pays libre :
> 
> Certains lutilise pour des choses utiles..Que ca vous en déplaises ou non, la majorité du monde sen balance ! Merci bonsoir ;D >


Alors donc, dis-moi pourquoi tu ne dis rien en ce qui à trait à l'interdit du port de l'uniforme de police (GRC, SQ, autres) Saches que, pour avoir le privilège de porter cet uniforme, il faut le mériter. Ça me fait penser à des civils qui ont l'authentique nouveau rucksack à la maison...


----------



## Nagual (21 Jul 2006)

Tout à fait d'accord, l'uniforme ça va avec le mérite. Cependant, ce n'est pas illégale de porter un uniforme de police, ce qui est illégale ce sont les badges sur les uniformes, si elles sont enlevées il n'y a plus de problèmes.



> Certains lutilise pour des choses utiles



C'est quoi, ils ne vendent pas assez de scrap chez Walmart pour faire ces choses utiles? Un paire de jeans à 15$ faite en Chine ça ne fait pas l'affaire?



> Vive notre pays libre



Euh... liberté et anarchie sont 2 choses différentes. Faire tout le temps ce que l'on veut  n'a rien à voir avec la liberté c'est de l'anarchie. Les limites de vitesse sur les routes ça brime ta liberté de rouler en fou et de blesser ou tuer des gens? N'oublie pas que ta liberté fini ou commence celle des autres.


----------



## Gontire (24 Jul 2006)

Moi sincèrement jvois pas en quoi sa pourrais dérangé notre façon de vivre jusque parce que un bozo pour des pantalons camo.  

P-e yen a qui porte l'espèce de coat catpad en civil mais c'est leur problème car c'est laid. Si ta pas toute la fierté qui vient avec , le grade et linsigne du régiment c'est son problèeme car ya jsute l'air con. 

C'est pas pcq un gars porte un t-shirt marqué swat ou police dessus qu'on va aller le lapider a coup de roche. 

De toute façon,  sa se vois la différence entre un militaire et un gars costumé.

Icit , toute les militaires porte la moustache et on un bédaine lol.

Et pour les cadets qui porte des chandails de l'armée. Les cadets c'est le camp de vacance de l'armée. pourquoi on leur empêcherais de porter les chandails de l'armée. Je sais que ce n'est pas des soldats mais, c'est normal, c'est des enfants. On va tu empêcher les enfants du fan club des canadiens de porter le jersey car y jouent pas dans l'équipe?

C'est sûr que ce n'est pas la même proportion mais je veux juste faire une image dans votre tête

Mon point de vue


----------



## 1R22eR (24 Jul 2006)

JE sais pas dans quel regiment tu es mais si ils ont toute une moustache et une bedaine je crois que c est ton régiment qui a un serieux problemem de serieux et manque de professionalisme dans son travail car si tu te permet une bedaine dans ton metier j aurais bien envie de voir courir la grosse patente au travers de balle lorsqu'il faut replier... UNe petite remise en forme peut-etre?? en plus si tu es officier ou bien futur, tu devrais peut-etre penser a prendre ca en charger aussi non le responsable de tout ca sera celui qui porte le bretelle dans son bureau!!!  8)


----------



## Gontire (24 Jul 2006)

laffaire dla bedaine cetais une blague. dsl de pas lavoir marqué


----------



## Gontire (25 Jul 2006)

Cool, j'ai eu ma réponse à matin et chu pris.


----------



## Gontire (25 Jul 2006)

le sujet est clo. je ferme le post


----------



## M@X (14 Aug 2006)

soldiers301 said:
			
		

> Si il y a du CADPAT flambant neuf dans les surplus cela signifie qu`il a été volé et`devrait être signaler au MP.
> 
> Quelle genre de loi parle tu ?





			
				NiTz said:
			
		

> ah ok.. je pensais qu'il y avait des uniformes CADPAT flambant neufs dans les surplus, j'aurais trouvé ca vraiment cave de leur part. Il devrait y avoir une loi contre ca!!





			
				soldiers301 said:
			
		

> Si il y a du CADPAT flambant neuf dans les surplus cela signifie qu`il a été volé et`devrait être signaler au MP.
> 
> Quelle genre de loi parle tu ?



J'ai vu ca aussi, le gars ma dit que c'était des copies, pas des "vrai vrai"


----------



## tox23 (14 Aug 2006)

bonjour a tous les militaires, moi en étant une non militaire mais bientot. ca me derange plus ou moin tout dépandamment si la personne fait dur ou non moi je trouve que dans un sense ca peut faire honneur au soldat,moi-meme je porte des pentalon et des chandaille marquer army j'aime les porté je me sent bien avec mais tout dépent de votre opinion peut importe j'aime les militaire et je les respecte énormément.


----------



## scsi2 (26 Aug 2006)

Il est vrai qu'il est illégal de porter l'uniforme de combat CAD PAT si on n'est pas militaire et meme si on l'est on doit etre autorisé a le porter.. Un réserviste ne peut pas décider de porter son uniforme si il n'a pas été autorisé a le faire par sa chaine de commandement(donc il doit être en service et payé). Pour les uniformes que vous voyez dans le paintball ce ne sont pas des vrais, tout le monde peut se les procurer dans des boutiques comme Wheelers(Canadian Peacekeepers) par exemple. Notez que la coupe du vêtement est différente et par le fait même ça rend "l'uniforme" légal a l'achat par des civils.

NUNQUAM RETRORSUM


----------



## Mertzinger (28 Aug 2006)

je sais pas si ca a ete dis, jai pas lu tout les posts, mais moi ce qui mechoeur c'est voir des civils aik du CADPAT du DESERT cmon on n'en a meme pas nous a moins quon parte en afghanistan #@%@ tk... aussi, nous on a payé pour avoir le droit de porte cette uniforme la on est fier de le porte on veux pas se donner un look batard....


----------



## mtnbikes (29 Aug 2006)

Bon.  Premierement, ceci est mon premier message dans Army.ca, donc pardonnez mes lacunes au sujet du protocole  Voici ce que je pense au sujet des uniformes.  Considerant que j'ai 25 ans de service, quatre tours (dont deux en Afghanistan deja !), le fait que des civils portent des parties d'uniforme n'est pas vraiment sujet a s'exiter.  Comme ma fille m'a dit, le camo est tres à la mode de ces jours-ci, dont plusieurs personnes vont les porter.  Si un individu porte un parka ou pantalons CADPAT pour avoir l'ai d'un dur ou d'un soldat, pas de probleme avec moi.  Je sais personellement que cet individu est un "wannabe" et que probablement, il n'a pas de grande chance de le porter dans le cadre d'une comme carriere.  Ceci dit, si je vois un militaire porter des parties d'uniformes hors de la base, je me dois d'intervenir.  De plus, les jeunes recrues qui portent des gilets ou T-shirts dans les bars pour attirer l'attention me fait rire.  De meme que les militaires qui reviennent de tour qui portent les t-shirts ou vestes avec en grosses lettres OP HARMONY, OP CAVALIER, OP ATHENA ou meme de ces jours OP ARCHER.  Je sais que vous méritez notre admiration (et support), et vous l'avez.  Individus qui portent ces articles a toute occasion qu'ils sortent dans un environment civil est (à mon avis), un peu un signe de désir d'attention.  C'est tout.  Comme ils disent en Anglais "No Big Deal !!!"


----------

